# ski doo summit 800 x



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Its a 2002 with no long block in great shape 144 track any guess on value?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

No motor? Them ZX's are really outdated as far as Mountain sleds go


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup no lower end or jugs everything else is there bad crank I just want an idea what its worth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

As a whole, not much, parted out on ebay, quite a bit. I have been doing good parting out Yamaha Vmax(1997-up) chassis. It is cheap to buy a good running sled, I get good spare parts for my sled, and sell the rest and make my money back and a bunch more.


----------

